# Trinidad Reyes



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Trinidad Reyes has a reputation for a firm draw..Well..mine was fine once I removed these..LOL..though the cap end sustained some collateral damage..


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

you just changed my whole view for that cigar, thanks for the pics


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Never had a single draw problem with any Reyes I've smoked, currently its one of my favourite habanos ever. thats really bad....are you sure it was a original one?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just like smoking a tree


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn Rob, that is really nuts. Never seen two nevermind three or four stems in on gar! Sheesh.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

It still was delicious..Once I could get the smoke through it..I've had a few of the Fundadores with a tight draw as well..this was definately the worst of the box..but I still love'em..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You may want to find another vendor


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats the fiber in your cigar,did you eat it?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty.... NOT! :frown:

hope your next one is better


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Yay!!! Free toothpicks :brick:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

not good ..... not good at all. I have the very same ash tray. I love the look of that thing.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Yikes that's pretty rough.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Send Castro an e-mail!! :lol:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Must have been rolled on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i never knew.. thanks for sharing


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

who wants to go through that?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have a Fundadores resting and hope it goes well upon putting the torch to it-- I like um also--


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, that's the most I've ever seen. It's amazing they were able to get that much in one stick!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That sucks but I am glad it still smoked good for you!!!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad you could make it work,


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

What a shame! Nice save though


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I've smoked 2 boxes of those and never had a bad one....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> I've smoked 2 boxes of those and never had a bad one....


Damn!:arghhhh:


----------

